# Spannungen weiter optimieren



## Ion (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo
Freut mich, eine Sprechstunde über OC ist meist sehr interessant.


Ich besitze ein AsRock Z77 Pro4 und wollte mal fragen welche Spannungen ich noch weiter optimieren kann.
Derzeit sieht es so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe bereits einige Spannungen nach unten "korrigiert", bisher läuft das System mit dieser Einstellung seit gut 2 Monaten stabil.
Lässt sich da noch was raus holen?


----------



## Venom89 (10. Juli 2013)

Hey, 

Welche CPU wird denn verwendet und mit welchem Takt läuft diese?
Erstmal  würde ich mal den tiefst möglichen Offset ausloten, womit du erstmal beschäftigt sein dürftest. 
An den anderen Spannungen würde ich nicht herumspielen.

Gruß


----------



## Ion (10. Juli 2013)

Wie in der Sig. zu sehen: i7-3770K 
Und -0.060V ist bereits der kleinste Wert für 4GHz

Mir geht es hier speziell um die anderen Spannungen, das Board+Bauteile muss nicht wärmer werden als es soll.


----------



## Venom89 (10. Juli 2013)

Dann hast du aber keinen "guten" erwischt .

Wie sehen denn deine temps aus?

Die Mainboards heute werden doch kaum warm?
Da kannst du lieber etwas in die Kühlung investieren, falls dies nicht schon geschehen ist


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn du den Offset-Wert bereits ausgetestet hast, solltest du der Stabilität zuliebe die CPU Load-Line Calibration unangetastet lassen. Das sieht grundsätzlich recht vernünftig aus, viel Einsparpotenzial gibt es vermutlich nicht. Bei VTT/PCH könnten auch Werte unter 1 Volt stabil sein, falls der Speicher nicht übertaktet läuft und 1,50 Volt die Herstellervorgabe ist, könnte in der Praxis <1,45 Volt drin sein. Bei der System-Agent-Spannung würde ich den Auto-Wert gegen einen manuellen Wert tauschen.

Btw da die IGP-Spannungen aufgeführt sind: Hast du die deaktiviert?


----------



## Ion (10. Juli 2013)

Schaltet sich die iGPU nicht automatisch ab sobald erkannt wird das eine d. karte verbaut ist?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

Ja, standardmäßig wird das via Power-Gating realisiert. Das ist aber aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht bei allen Mainboards zwangsläufig der Fall. Ich habe mir mal das Handbuch des Z77 Pro4 angeguckt. Da scheint es keine Extra-Funktion zum Deaktiveren der IGP zu geben. Ich weiß halt nur, dass etwa bei Asus-Boards das Deaktiveren der IGP erzwungen werden kann und dann auch die IGP-Spannung nicht mehr zur Auswahl steht.


----------



## Venom89 (10. Juli 2013)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bei VTT/PCH könnten auch Werte unter 1 Volt stabil sein



Aber ich denke nicht das sich das in besseren Temperaturen äußert.  Eine Einsparung am Verbrauch dürfte auch eher gleich 0 sein, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

Ja, das stimmt. Deshalb schrieb ich vorhin 





> Das sieht grundsätzlich recht vernünftig aus, viel Einsparpotenzial gibt es vermutlich nicht.


. Aber wenn sich hier ein Watt und dort ein Watt einsparen lässt und Ion Lust und Zeit zum Austesten hat, dann nur zu.


----------

